# Bootsausbau



## jobo61 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Bootsbau und Bastlergemeinde.
ich möchte mein Boot etwas herrichten, und es innen mit Kunstfaserteppich ausschlagen, so wie in den Amibooten.
Kennt da jemand Bezugsquellen#c normaler Teppichboden ist das ja nicht, der würde ja einem wegfaulen.#h


----------



## luge (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Hi,
so Kunstrasen-Zeug aus dem Baumarkt oder extra Bootsteppich, welcher aber sau teuer is!

Klick

Gruß Luge


----------



## jobo61 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Hi Luge, danke für den Link, ist ja super. Er hat nur den Nachteil, man kommt da nur noch auf mehr (blöde)Ideen was man zusätzlich so alles in den Kahn reinbasteln könnte.
Gruß#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Hallo Jobo,
willst du es fest verlegen oder nur hineinlegen?
Ich habe jetzt 2 Sätze Kunstrasen durch. Alles Mist. Der preiswertere ist so leicht wie Papier und fliegt dir überall herum. Der bessere mit den Noppen liegt erstmal etwas besser. Die Noppen reiben sich jedoch völlig ab und du hast das ganze Boot voller grünem Staub.
Ich würde den schwersten Teppichboden nehmen, den man bekommen kann und ihn nur reinlegen. Im Hafen mal durchspülen und gut ists.
Gruß


----------



## wombel23 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

hab bei mir nadelfilz reingeklebt http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199712&page=5
wie lange das hält weiß ich noch nicht aber sieht erstmal gut aus und kostet fast nix 2 öre/qm


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Reinkleben ist Mist.
Die Kiste stinkt nach einer Saison wie die Klotür vom Fischkutter.
Petri


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Nehme dafür gummierte Bodenmatten für Eingangsbereich.


----------



## Thomas090883 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Es gibt im Elektro-Großhandel....
so Riffelgummimatte als Meterware... das ist normalerweise zum rüberlegen über Kabel gedacht, damit man da nicht drüber stolpert.
Das Zeugs ist super geeignet als Bootboden..kannst abspülen und ist rutschhemmend.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## J.R. (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Hallo jobo61,
ich rate Dir nur original Bootsteppich zu verwenden.
Der Teppich wird einer sehr starken Belastung ausgesetzt.
Ständige Nässe,verschütteter Kaffee,Fischschleim und andere Verschmutzungen, die ein normaler Teppich nicht verkraftet.
Ein Bootsteppich besitzt auf der Rückseite eine Drainageschicht,die Wasser zu den Seiten ableitet.
Ich habe meinen Teppich seit 1,5 Jahren und keine Probleme.
Der Preis lag bei ca 11 Euro pro qm plus Kleber, an dem man auch nicht sparen sollte.(Bootsumbau auf Zeit.Hier kannst Du Bilder meines Bootes sehen.)
Gruß
J.R.


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Hallo,
zu den obigen Statements:
Die Version Riffelmatte habe ich auch durch. Problem ist zum einen die Breite - es reicht nicht aus, du hast Nahtstellen. Das zweite Problem ist der Gummiabrieb. Diese Matten hinterlassen ständig eine schwarze Brühe im Boot.
Einkleben würde ich komplett lassen. Einzige Ausnahme wäre eine richtiger
Teakbelag. Es gibt keinen Grund zu bekleben. Für mich ist ein eingeklebter Teppich - ob an der Wand oder am Boden wertmindernd. 
Ein Angelboot sollte mit einem Hochdruckreiniger bzw. Schlauch oder Deckswaschpumpe zu reinigen sein. Eine Kombination von Angel- und Wohnboot ( so mit Sofachen für Mama, Tütü hier und da, Klo, Küche, Fernseher ppp ) beginnt irgendwo bei einer Länge von 7m möglich zu werden. Darunter ist das alles ein unmöglicher Kompromiß.

Nehmt es bitte nicht als Klugsch..ßerei. Es ist einfach das, was ich in jetzt
20 Jahren Angelboote erfahren durfte. Der wirklich bisher beste Kompromiß ist ein schwerer, lose liegender Teppichboden. Diesen kann man mal kurz außenbords durchspülen und über der Reling abtropfen lassen. Nach spätestens 2 Jahren geht er in den Müll..


----------



## jobo61 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Hallo, an die Angelkollegen.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps#6und Ratschläge. Ich melde mich nun ab in den Urlaub, ein paar Tage an die Ostsee zum Plattfisch pimmeln. Entzugserscheinungen bekämpfen da ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen schon die letzte Trollingsaison sausen lassen musste #q

Hi, Dolfin, das mit dem Kunstrasen für's Trolligboot hab ich auch schon durch, am besten ist der billige ohne Rückenbelag, und am Saisonende entsorgt und fertig. #h

Was ich suche brauche ich für mein Ruderboot für zum Angel auf den Binnenseen in meiner Umgebung zum Kunstköderfischen.

Ich bin weiterhin an allen gut Tipps interessiert.

Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## minden (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Wir verbauen immer Kunstrasen von orotex...8 Euro pro QM und ich bin damit stets zufrieden. Habe ich im neuem Bootsumbau auch wieder drin,..fest verklebt


----------



## Spreewaldlumpi (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Wie wäre es mit Fallschutzmatten. Liegen durch Eigengewischt und Stiftverbindungen mit Nachbarmatten sehr stabil, lassen Wasser ausreichend abfließen (bei mir ist ein Schöpfloch), lassen sich gut reinigen und man kann wenn man will sie im Winter in den Schuppen stapeln.
Außerdem ist bei mir damit der Boden stabiler, das Boot wackelt ein bisschen weniger und ganz wichtig: keinerlei Geräusche beim Bewegen und wenn mal was runter fällt - bei meinem Boot eine guter Kompromiss!


----------



## Stxkx1978 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

was für einen kleber vewendet ihr für die teppiche?
ganz normalen teppichkleber?
ich muss meinen teppich sowohl auf stahl als auch auf holz verkleben.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## **bass** (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

hey nur um es mal wieder hochzuholen, meins ist jetzt fast fertig:m


----------



## **bass** (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

und noch ein paar


----------



## **bass** (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

und hier noch mein lifewell der im boden integriert wurde (aus glasfaser) mit einlauf- ,auslaufpumpe und überlauf... hat aber lange gedauert das ding dicht zu bekommen...
und von den frauen auch schon getestet und für tauglich befunden ; )


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Sieht ja richtig genial aus - Glückwunsch !

Wo bei mir beim betrachten des Tanks neben der Batterie der Gedanke kam : " Hat der denn an eine ordentliche Zwangsdurchlüftung des Bereiches gedacht ?"  )


----------



## hechti666 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Sieht gut aus, schöne Arbeit!#6


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Schönes Ding, bin mal gespannt wann ich dich das erste mal auf'm Wasser seh ....


----------



## **bass** (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

jo auf dem foto waren die noch nicht verbaut worden. hab zwei lüftungsgitter (von racks) etwa 40*8cm in die wand gebaut. fehlen noch die aufkleber, aussenwand (boden) anstreichen, rutenhalter, klampen einbauen und die fussbodenbeleuchtung... ausserdem werden noch 6 sliprollen verbaut dann müsste ich eigentlich nächste woche auf dem wasser sein...


----------



## Franky (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Alter Falter, eine Menge Arbeit...
Mich würde interessieren, wie viel Gewicht da jetzt zusätzlich mit drin ist. Was wog der Rumpf "leer", mit Tank, Motor etc, und wie viel extra durch die Streben und Platten?


----------



## **bass** (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

leer gewicht 110kg
mit vollem tank 25kg, vollem livewell 50kg und 2 battrien 44kg (4 möglich) und 25ps motor kommen wir auf 380kg... bis 540 zugelassen... aber da geht ja eh mehr...
von nix kommt nix ; ) aber wir sind ja auch auf der mosel unterwegs und nicht auf dem rhein... und wenns mal auf den see geht kommt tank raus motor raus aber dafür dann mit 4 akku's ; ) (wenn's 2 tage halten soll)


----------

